# SImple dwarf tactics help?



## cccp

hi, im pretty new to WHFB and dwarves, can anyone suggest some tactics or other cool stuff for dwarves?

is it good to have a lot of warmachines? which one is best?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Dwarfs seem to function best with a solid gunline guarded by large units of Dwarf Warriors, Slayers, and Hammerers. As for having a lot of war machines, the short answer is load up on 'em. 

It's hard to say which war machine is "the best" since they all have important purposes. That being said, bolt throwers, cannons, and organ guns are more generally useful than things like the grudge thrower or flame cannon. Bolt throwers have the distinct advantage of not misfiring, though they shoot with the crew's ballistic skill. That's not too bad, considering Dwarfs aren't bad shots-- at long range, which you'll usually be at, you'll hit on 4's. Cannons and the Organ Gun use the artillery dice, but the risk of blowing the gun up by accident does exist. It's not like 40k plasma where it's terribly likely, particularly if you forge particular runes onto the units, but fact remains the risk is there. 

The dwarf army I usually play against fields a pair of bolt throwers, a cannon, and an organ gun. It also includes a unit of 20 Dwarf Warriors, a unit of 19 Longbeards lead by a thane with the battle standard , a unit of 18 Hammerers lead by a Dwarf Lord carried by shieldbearers, a unit of 15 Slayers, two units of 10 Thunderers, a gyrocopter, and a running naked Dragon Slayer (just because a dwarf streaking during a battle is sort of amusing...)

The army may look fighty at first glance, but it's really quite shooty, and the big units of warriors and the like are there primarily to protect the gunline. The gyrocopter's main purpose is to march block enemy units, to allow for more time to shoot them. The slayers make a nice speed bump too, since you have to kill every single one of the little bastards before you can continue on.


----------



## Blackhiker

The dwarf warmachines are good, but too many of them make very tempting targets for your opponent. From the few times that I have fought against dwarves the best strategy that I have seen is to get a few warmachines and a coup,eof units of ranged fighters and then bulk up the army with close combat fighters. always have a unit of miners so that you can attack your enemies artillery from behind. Besides that depending on the enemy hold your ground and wait for your enemy or run headlong into them depending on how their force is organized. 

attack ranged armies

get the charge attack against calvary otherwise they will decimate you

fight infantry however you like, the charge usual is a great help

for mixed enemy attack the biggest baddest boys with either your best or worst unit. use your best if you know that you can beat them, use your cheapest if you can't win with your best, but are able to hold off your enemies best unit long enough using just your cheap guys allowing your best guys to get into combat with easier to kill enemies.

Don't try to outmanuver your enemy much since dwarves are the slowest army in the game.

I hope this helps some. and I might be totally wrong, but this is what I have seen from facing dwarf players and reading a bit of their book.


----------



## neilbatte

with dwarves i always find a solid line or castle set up works best, shoot the dangerous stuff and let the basic troops bounce of your sturdy defensive line. also i often put the cannons in amongst the infantry you lose a little in your arc of fire but the extra protection works a treat, although this is best with the empire volley gun as the enemy usually needs to close with your troops you get to mess them up first


----------



## Wade

I think every dwarf army i have ever made has had at least 2 bolt throwers in. Two for one special choice and the same price as a single cannon.

Also it might be worth giving one or more bolt throwers a Rune of Penetration, this makes them Str 7 so they can kill chariots in one shot.


----------



## cccp

thats a good idea, thanks. any other suggestions?


----------



## maxtangent

Take a good look at the Runes list and then use them sparingly. It is tempting to load up a Dwarf Lord but, if your opponent avoids him and kills the rest of your army, he just becomes a big point sink. You could always try the pumped up Dwarf Lord now and then to keep them guessing (or even put your Lord on a shield and make them think he is loaded up). The same can be said of that cannon that you want 100 points of runes on - if it blows up anyway, or his flyer gets to it, it can be a waste. Sometimes it is better to just get another decent Thane or bare bones cannon.
I like using Rangers (especially upgraded Quarrellers) to march block and set up a refused flank while concentrating ranged weapons on the other flank. This will allow you to weaken one side so you can finish them off with your tough infantry. It allows you to isolate units and pick them apart so they are not able to handle you in CC.
I don't agree that one cavalry charge will finish you off (maybe on your plain warriors) - look at the Hammerers with a Dwarf Lord and they will take damage, but won't be running off any time soon. 
The idea is to soften them up with ranged weapons while march blocking parts of their army. Counter charge with Miners at whatever juicy targets are available (or support a flank when needed). The game can be won by taking their charge on the chin (from whatever they have left - hopefully not as much as they wanted) and then counter charge.
I would also avoid Slayers to begin with - they are fragile and you need to know how the rest of your army will perform before you can decide their role in it.


----------

